# What Rom Are You Running?



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

What ROM is everyone using to get the best performance and battery life? I like both AOSP and Blur based ROMs, but I prefer AOSP Roms with lots of customization options. Also, is anyone overclocking, undervolting, etc?


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Running eclipse oc'd(for now) at 1.2ghz. I also ran theory's rom in the past and thought it was great as well.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I run everything (by everything I mean all 5 roms we have) in a cycle, I was oc'd until I found out you have to set min frequency to 1000mhz at all times, now im stock voltage and currently running Liberty's stock deodexed debloated rom, up next is purity stock, then purity with the ics pack, then eclipse, then Liberty. then hopefully cm7 with 4g<jk.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

I started a thread to track these points... benchmarks battery life. I am testing the liberty now so I will be posting my results as soon as my battery calibration is completed.... here is a taste of the lib.










I will have this completely posted in my thread.. please participate

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

